# removeChild



## Geflügel (26. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe *irgendwo* in meinem *html*-Dokument ein


```
<div id="peterpaul"></div>
```
 stehen.

Jetzt brauche ich eine Funktion die *dieses* <div> also komplett entfernt.

Mein Versuch war:


```
function removeAChild()
	{
		var div = document.getElementById( "peterpaul" );
		if( div !== null )
			alert( document.removeChild( div ) );
	}
removeAChild();
```

da bekomme ich den Fehler:



> Fehler: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Node was not found"  code: "8" nsresult: "0x80530008 (NS_ERROR_DOM_NOT_FOUND_ERR)"  location: "file:///C:/xampp/htdocs/paulpeter/index.html Line: 104"]



Hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen. Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Tyg3r (26. September 2007)

Hi,

removeChild : "entferne kind" 

Bedeutet: Du must das parent-Element anprechen und von dort aus löschen.

Gruß tyg3r


----------



## Tyg3r (26. September 2007)

ODER:

document.getElementById( "peterpaul" ).style.display = "none";

so wird es dann mit CSS ausgeblendet, aber nicht entfernt.


----------



## Geflügel (26. September 2007)

Danke, parentNode hat funktioniert!


----------

